# UPDATE 6/21 FH in new tank



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

After 36 hours in her new tank her'es my girl....not so trimacish now under the new light









Here's me full tank shot....46g bow, turns out she's bigger than I thought almost 6"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...

Trying to hit me through the glass....bitch


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

The curve comes from being a bowfront tank


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

.....


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice lookin' girl.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Looks like my jewel cichlid that I had about two weeks ago..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

she looks nice


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

looks fine to me


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looking good crazyk


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wow looks big. and to think, your last photo update you said she was 3.7"....


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice flowerhorn


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Paul said:


> wow looks big. and to think, your last photo update you said she was 3.7"....


 I was dead wrong....when I took those pics in mid may about, waited a while to post them, she was about 5"....her growth seemed to slow down a lot.


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

how much did u get it for?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

5 dollars


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 5 dollars


 nice price


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> 5 dollars


 that's a great deal


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like a sweet baby cichlid!


----------

